# Screw in LED light for the shop



## middle.road (Aug 15, 2021)

Impulse purchase.
Pick one of these up at our local discount store. ($16.00)
Put it the socket by the ceiling fan and it is fantastic. 
Will have to see what the life of it will be.
Worked out nicely being able to angle the three lamps, have one pointing at the tool boxes, another at the tablesaw & storage cabinets and the last one towards the rear of the shop. Putting out a lot of light.
(have to move the ceiling now...)


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 15, 2021)

Good to have light. Can you modify the the ceiling fan to work with the light? Mike


----------



## middle.road (Aug 16, 2021)

FOMOGO said:


> Good to have light. Can you modify the the ceiling fan to work with the light? Mike


Heck, I hadn't thought of that!
The light fixture is still on the fan but I didn't put any bulbs in it yet because of my low ceiling height.
Something to analyze, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Aug 16, 2021)

For what it's worth, I live in an old (very old) neighborhood. The house was built around *18*86. There is a railroad across the street and a mill beyond that. The railroad is a multi-track line into a marshalling yard a few miles away. The end result is vibration, lots of it. I have worked in mills the better part of my adult life, so it doesn't bother me much. Then being in "old town", the electrical service is toward the high end. I often see 125 volts plus. A "standard" incandescent lamp has a very limited lifespan under those conditions. A "CFL" has little better. I have the LED lamps in both the residence and the shop. They are a little more expensive than incandescent lamps, but getting better. Some lamp style, some "tubular" style (flourescent), they fit any (that I've found) situation. 

The "up" side is that we don't keep near the spare lamps we used to. Don't need 'em. The LEDs hold up so much better it can't be described. With dozens in use, there has been *one*, 1, singular failure in over 5 years. I won't say they are the "end all" of lamps, they take a little getting used to. But when compared to "rough service" incandescent lamps, there is no comparison.

The "down" side is that one must be aware of "color temperature". The less expensive lamps give off a "stark" pure white light. As the technology improves, there is now a "daylight" or grow lamp. And a soft white that is much easier on the eyes. I have some "strip" lights in the shop, mostly around my models. They are older, stark white and will mess with painted models widely. What looks good in the shop looks like crap(pick derogatory comment) terrible in sunlight. And vice versa. 

Try one of each and decide which one fits your vision best for a given use. They do vary, widely. Sometimes mixing will help.

.


----------



## aliva (Aug 17, 2021)

I went with 6 of these. My shop is 25 x 30 plenty of light and no waiting to warm up in a cold January shop


----------



## middle.road (Aug 18, 2021)

Bi11Hudson said:


> For what it's worth, I live in an old (very old) neighborhood. The house was built around *18*86. There is a railroad across the street and a mill beyond that. The railroad is a multi-track line into a marshalling yard a few miles away. The end result is vibration, lots of it. I have worked in mills the better part of my adult life, so it doesn't bother me much. Then being in "old town", the electrical service is toward the high end. I often see 125 volts plus. A "standard" incandescent lamp has a very limited lifespan under those conditions. A "CFL" has little better. I have the LED lamps in both the residence and the shop. They are a little more expensive than incandescent lamps, but getting better. Some lamp style, some "tubular" style (flourescent), they fit any (that I've found) situation.
> 
> The "up" side is that we don't keep near the spare lamps we used to. Don't need 'em. The LEDs hold up so much better it can't be described. With dozens in use, there has been *one*, 1, singular failure in over 5 years. I won't say they are the "end all" of lamps, they take a little getting used to. But when compared to "rough service" incandescent lamps, there is no comparison.
> 
> ...


yep, yep, I went with 'daylights' at the beginning and am now switching the screw-ins over to 'soft white' in the house.
I had put daylights in the fixtures around my computer repair bench and they were too harsh.
I'm screwed out in the shop, I bought sets of 4' tube replacements in 'daylight'.
This addition to the shop is 'daylight' also, but it does take care of putting light where I need it, but is harsh.
This discount outlet we have here is decent. I've been able to score (4) packs of GE soft white screw-ins for $3.99 (when they have them).


----------

